# ***ISO 2005 SE-R Center Dash Piece!!***



## FuDizzlePickle1 (Mar 22, 2019)

I'm looking for the center dash trim piece for a 2005 Altima SE-R. I'm referring to the plastic piece that surrounds/contains the triple gauges in the dash, the air vents, and the radio unit. Mine is severely cracked and I can't seem to find one for sale anywhere online. Only ones I can find are for other Altima models but none for an SE-R. 

Let me know if anyone has what I'm looking for or where I can find one!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try these web sites:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/

http://nissan4u.com/parts


----------

